# Contrasty Dramatic look w/ Super Glam Option Extra



## glittergoddess27 (Feb 15, 2007)

This is my first tutorial,.. on one of my favorite looks,.. I do this look in different color schemes. Sorry the pics aren't the greatest, but I did my best. Please excuse any typos, it is midnight, Continue at the bottom for a Super Glam look.






The OMG scary zombie look- I purposely took the worst pic I could,.. 
The Look:





*The Start*
Gently moisturize face with MoistureFeed. Next conceal (I use enough to qualify for a government stealth job!) Using the 194 brush take NW20 Moisturecover concealer and apply it beneath the eyes only in the dark areas and on the tip of the nose, in between the eyebrows, and on the chin and visible blemishes. 
Next using the 182 apply the Medium MSF over entire face in wide circles. Then with a Sonia Kashuk Powder brush apply a light dusting of NW20 Select Sheer loose powder.





*Brows*
Using Folie and a Tony And Tina Angled brush fill in eyebrows with short strokes from the inner brow toward the outside. Then using 182 again, stroke over the eyebrows to tone down brow color so they look less harsh. 





*Eyes*
Using Sonia K. #14 apply Stilife paint over the lid and into the crease. Working quickly from the inner crease outward. The heaviest coverage will be on the lid. Allow the paint to set.





Next apply base color which is Lilly White Pigment. Apply the piggie with 242 starting on the lid and working up. Pat the color on the lid and use windshield wiper motion for the crease. I also apply lilly white to the browbone.





Taking the 242 again apply Statuesque in the crease. Use windhsield wiper motion the color in and widen the application area moving toward outside of the eye. You should pick up a lot of color onto the brush. 




After Mid tone is applied:





Next take 228 and Embark and apply it in the crease. Also widen this line as it moves outward. The application should be very dark, which will be blended down, don't freak out over the "drag-like" look you have going at this point. I have droopy lids, so I make sure to open my eyes and look straight forward to make sure that the Embark comes up above the crease enough to be visible with my eyes open.









Using 239 brush pick up some Peppier e/s. Moving from the oustside of the eye go over the top of Embark in little circles. This should start to blend in the Embark at the outer edges. Wipe the brush between each eye. 





Using the 239 again grab some Orange e/s and and pat it in the outer crease on top of Embark tapering off about half way into the crease. 





Next I take my favorite 242 again and using Motif blend that upper line between the Orange and Lilly white leaving only a small area of Lilly White peaking out at the brow bone. I do little circles here also.





If at this point you have blended out too much Embark feel free to pat a little into the crease.

Now with a 224 or 217 Do large circles in the crease. Once this is done, wipe the brush off and do 1-2 gentle sweeps from inner corner to outer edge in the crease. Your e/s should now have a buffed/blended look. If not continue with 224/217 until it does.





Get rid of glittery powder underneath your eyes?? Take your Sonia K. powder brush with your NW20 powder and sweep under the eyes to clear. 




To get the perfect outer edge on shadow take your thumb and very gently place it at the outer edge of my lashline and smooth upwards.





*Liner*
Using blacktrack fluidline and a super thin flat edged art brush apply the liner in short strokes along the lash line from the inner corner out.  Use the finger to pull lid down flat, try to be as gentle as possible. 





To get the cat-eyed effect or what I call "wings",
Line up the edge of the flat brush with lash line, then move it out just the slightest bit and then place brush against skin,.. in a quick stroke pull the brush inward toward lash line. Then build the "wing" to be the same thickness as liner by again placing the brush on the line working it wider pulling in toward the eye. Tip: Always clean liner brush between each eye.





Taking Auto Orange Liquidlast apply it to the bottom lash line starting from the outside and pulling the brush inward. If the line is too thick,. Use your ring finger and place it just below the liner and roll it upwards toward the lash line,.. this should thin the line and you can either re-apply or leave it.





Mascara is a big part of any look. Here I am using Mary Kay's Enless Performance Mascara in black. 




With outward strokes coat the Top of the lashes.

Apply the mascara to the underside of the lashes. Use wiggle or back and forth strokes and outward stroke alternately. Apply about 3 coats. Repeat on bottom lashes. Important: You should apply  mascara to both side of the lashes, this "seals" the mascara and helps prevent flaking.










*Cheeks:*
I find the BEST glow is achieved by using a 50/50 combination of Valerie Beauty's Halo and Satin Sun powders (Thanks Dana! ) I particularly like my 168 for this.





Then pump some Orange Twink G/S onto the back of your hand, then take 192 and grab a little off hand and apply to the apples of cheeks in short gentle strokes working back and up toward temples along upper cheek bones.









*Lips:*
Next conceal lips with the 194 and Studio Finish NW20. I think this works better here than moisturecover since it is thicker. After applying the concealer on lips and just outside of lip line, use my finger to smooth out the edges.





Using my 316 brush apply Betwixt Longwear to the inside of lips first. Then go back and build up lip line. Make sure you let it dry before moving on. Then taking Revlon Colorstay liner in Chocolates line lips.













Then apply gloss coat and WOW!! 

Finished Product:





*Now if you wanna dazzle it up,.. for a super glam look,*

Grab fav lashes and some Duo glue. Dispense some duo out onto a clean surface. Using tweezers apply a line of glue to the band of lashes,.. let the glue get tacky. 




Using tweezers apply the middle of the band of lashes to the middle of natural lash line. 




Using tweezers again grasp and press each end of lashes down to lash line. Then use closed tweezers to press down along the band to assure it is adhearing to the lid.




Now comb lashes and falsies together.




Now take flat liner brush from earlier and just touch a little black track to the band of the lashes.




Now using the rest of that Duo glue pick up some flat backed crystal gems with tweezers and touch it to the glue. Once the glue is tacky place the gems where you like. Shown here,.. inner corner of eye and below "wing" of liner.




And if you are me,.. Glittergoddess or rocking the glitter, take some Reflects Gold and a brush (Flirt Feather Dust-her shown) and lightly dust some on the cheeks.





And then with Ben Nye Final Seal, Spray face according to bottle directions. This will hold glitter on ALL NIGHT!

Finished Super Glam look:









Please note this look also rocks using Pinks and Sketch!! 
Hope you enjoyed my first Tutorial!!


----------



## milamonster (Feb 15, 2007)

loved this tut
very gorgeous!


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Feb 15, 2007)

gorgeous!!! wow, please do more tuts!!!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iamgrape1119* 

 
_gorgeous!!! wow, please do more tuts!!!_

 
Aww shucks,.. thanks a bunch! I will definitely try to contribute more in the forum for sure!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Feb 15, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 15, 2007)

Well done!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want peppier now.


----------



## stevoulina (Feb 15, 2007)

That's really pretty and detailed!! Thanx!!


----------



## Janice (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## chrisantiss (Feb 15, 2007)

Very nice look


----------



## shertz1981 (Feb 15, 2007)

Thank you so much for the gorgeous look! Please do more tutorials!


----------



## Showgirl (Feb 15, 2007)

This is the cutest copper toned look I've ever seen. I am SO pinching this and trying it for myself!


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 15, 2007)

wow girlie! this is GREAT! u look so beautiful!!!


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Feb 15, 2007)

i LOOOOVE it. i'm going to try this tomorrow. thanks so much! p.s, you're gorgeous.


----------



## Katial8r (Feb 16, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful! One of the best tutorials I've seen!


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 16, 2007)

awesome tut! thanks for posting. & i love your nails!


----------



## Ciara (Feb 16, 2007)

Absolutely flawless!!  I love this look.

Great tut...Thanks!!!


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (Feb 16, 2007)

:O


Wow.


The looks are amazing!​


----------



## ebonyannette (Feb 17, 2007)

Ooh purdy! I have to try this but I dont have those colors I will improvise! ha ha!


----------



## *honeypop* (Feb 17, 2007)

With all that glitter, you truly are the glittergoddess! Also love the nails.


----------



## mzreyes (Feb 17, 2007)

omg!! this is so pretty! i never thought of using embark and peppier together. i love it


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 21, 2007)

girl u r absolutely gorgeous and this tut rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ur Mu looks amazing and ur beautiful


----------



## Kim. (Mar 2, 2007)

so pretty and I'm jealous of your blending and liner skills! Hope to see more.


----------



## breathless (Mar 30, 2007)

awesome tut! very glam! i have tons of mac glitters, but have no idea on how to use them. this is a great idea for a night out =]


----------



## BarbaraM (Nov 7, 2007)

formidable
thanks 4 the tut


----------

